# Opinion on Ride Fleetwood



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a big ass board. Unless you're planning on chunking on another 20-30 pounds, I'd go a little smaller.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Too big and too stiff for the park. The Fleetwood is a stiff freeride kind of board. If you're set on doing park, look elsewhere. You might also be better with a shorter board overall. Just easier to turn and control. At your weight and boot size, maybe a 159W-161W for all mountain.

Will you be more a park rat, freerider, or are you looking for as close to a one-board quiver as you can get?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Mossy said:


> Hey,
> 
> first post here. Just looking for some advice on a board I have found a tempted to go guy today. It's the Ride Fleetwood 165. I'm around 200lbs, 6ft 1/ 6ft 2 with size 12-13 feet. I am fairly new to snowboarding, never had my own board but have done it before and can board OK down the mountain. I'll be doing a full season soon here in NZ so a lot of mountain and some park when Iget good enough.
> 
> ...


I'm 190lbs and I use a 162cm Ride Control and a 164cm Atomic Radon for the mountain. 
If you want a do it all board, you'll probably want to size down a bit so it'll be better in the park. If you want just a freeride board, however, I'd say that would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

And on the other end of the spectrum, I am 190-200 lbs (depends on lifting regimen at the time), 6'4", size 12 boot, and I use a Yukon 168 

Check out the Machete 162 or 162 wide for your application, maybe even go a size down. That's a good all-around board I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. To answer some of the questions, I won't be doing much park, will dabble a bit, but me and my buddies will be more on the mountain and also off-piste making jumps and kickers. I won't be doing a great deal of tricks, more just riding the mountain this season to pick it up better and it all depends how fast I progress. I should of gave more info. 

The board is fairly cheap here. Selections of boards out in NZ isn't great, not much access online, more in the shops so stock isn't the best.

To sum it up I just want to ride all about the mountain, with fast runs, big drops, and going off-piste building our own jumps/kickers, with a bit of park now and then when we want.


----------

